# What do these symbols mean? (JoJo)



## SANIC (Jul 29, 2018)

I want to know what the purple letters to the right mean, so I can find a version of them without the background.


----------



## MeleeMaster500 (Jul 29, 2018)

SANIC said:


> View attachment 137474
> I want to know what the purple letters to the right mean, so I can find a version of them without the background.


The purple letters are essentially an onomatopoeia for an ominous rumble. Literally "gogogogogogogogogo", it purpose is to denote something is MENACING. So when watching, just think of those letters as the feeling of something menacing.


----------

